# Best area for long-term stay in Singapore



## La Vie

Hi everyone,

I was just offered a job in Singapore and recently got my employment pass. I will be flying to SG in May to start work. 

I'm currently in search of a suitable accommodation that would fit my needs and budget.
I was offered an ensuite bedroom at People's Park Complex, Chinatown. I just have some questions since I haven't been there. I did some research and there are just a couple of photos and few infos about it:

1. What do you think about people's park complex in Chinatown? Is it a good place to live 
in?

2. I prefer an ensuite bedroom that's fully furnished and inclusive of wifi internet and PUB, 
if there is one. What do you think is a reasonable monthly rental/price for such room 
within Chinatown area?

3. Do you have any suggestions on the best area to stay in SG? I'm looking for an area that's
accessible to transportation (near an MRT, if possible), food courts, and with nearby
7eleven or shops. My office is within the CBD area.

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Cloud8

Chinatown would indeed be easily accessible to the CBD area. However most people take the MRT or bus from outside the CBD to get to work in the CBD. 

Since the MRT and buses are getting crowded with each passing day, staying close to your workplace might make sense. 

I am not sure about the conditions of people's park complex, apart from the fact that it's old. Maybe you could request for more photos, or commit to one or two months of rent.


----------



## La Vie

Hi Cloud8,

Thank you for your inputs. I appreciate it.

Have a great day! 


----------



## McGev

Hi La Vie,

Singapore is very easy to get around either by MRT, buses or Taxi´s (taxi are quite cheap). We lived in Singapore a few years back and we loved it. We stayed in Six Avenue, which is close to Tangling, Holland, And Bukit Timah road and not far from the famous Orchard road with all the big shopping centres, but everything is shopping in Singapore and on every corner there is an 7 eleven and lots of cheap food courts. China town is a charming area and i think you can find some cheap accommodation there, also it is close to CBD area. U can check PropertyGuru sg for rentals it is a good site. when it comes to prices there is a huge difference. Depends on what you want. Wish you Good luck!


----------



## Lenochka

Taxi's ain't so cheap anymore....

depends where from/when/where to you are going....prices increased dramatically over the last few years....

still cheap compared to a lot of other places....just sayin... :focus:


----------



## McGev

Yes u right... and it is a few years since i lived there, but i´m comparing prices for taxi´s in Norway.  However the distance in Singapore is relatively small compare to other countries, so you get easily from A to B with any transportation.


----------



## Lenochka

PP,
Op is from Vietnam....so cheap for him is different than for you  
Just wanna make sure the expectations are managed and the folks know what they sign up for...
nothing worse than signing up for a new job and then finding out that there is "too much month left at the end of the money"


----------



## woot

Chinatown is quite accessible in Singapore as there's train station near that area and moreover it's quite near town area. Where would your working area be ?


----------



## wesmant

I'd suggest you not to take the people park room.

Just where is your workplace? look for an estate nearer to your workplace/easily accessible. You may want to pick a room in a condo or HDB whichever you like.

if you don't mind telling us where your office is, I might suggest some area for you to look at


----------



## La Vie

McGev, Lenochka, Woot, Wesmant, thanks for all your suggestion & inputs 

I'm a marketing/brand person. I'll be working for a multinational company at TripleOne Somerset building. There might be a nice flat in that area which I could rent though it may be quite pricey. I'm looking to rent a fully furnished master room ensuite in an apartment or condo since I'm single and will be renting on my own.

Would you know the price range for master room rentals within my work area? Someone suggested to me though that Chinatown may offer bigger rooms at a more reasonable/affordable price compared to the ones near Somerset or Orchard, and it's still within CBD.


----------



## wesmant

La Vie said:


> McGev, Lenochka, Woot, Wesmant, thanks for all your suggestion & inputs
> 
> I'm a marketing/brand person. I'll be working for a multinational company at TripleOne Somerset building. There might be a nice flat in that area which I could rent though it may be quite pricey. I'm looking to rent a fully furnished master room ensuite in an apartment or condo since I'm single and will be renting on my own.
> 
> Would you know the price range for master room rentals within my work area? Someone suggested to me though that Chinatown may offer bigger rooms at a more reasonable/affordable price compared to the ones near Somerset or Orchard, and it's still within CBD.


my prev office used to be in 111.

well, since the office is near MRT Station (Somerset), you simply can look for a flat near any stations.

However, if you want a condo pretty near to your workplace, around Killiney or River Valey there are quite a few and with your specs Only Bedroom with Ensuit) it may cost you close to 2k per month. you may want to look for newton-novena area too.

If you don't mind getting one in HDB/Public housing, you can get around 1k for similar specs, nearest would be around Tiong Bahru, Redhill or Queenstown and probably Toa Payoh area.

google it, you'll the idea of what you can get. Good luck!


----------



## pichuya

wesmant said:


> my prev office used to be in 111.
> 
> well, since the office is near MRT Station (Somerset), you simply can look for a flat near any stations.
> 
> However, if you want a condo pretty near to your workplace, around Killiney or River Valey there are quite a few and with your specs Only Bedroom with Ensuit) it may cost you close to 2k per month. you may want to look for newton-novena area too.
> 
> If you don't mind getting one in HDB/Public housing, you can get around 1k for similar specs, nearest would be around Tiong Bahru, Redhill or Queenstown and probably Toa Payoh area.
> 
> google it, you'll the idea of what you can get. Good luck!


Or alternative you can check out the property listings for rental in Singapore. There's quite a few online portals that have such service! Tiong Bahru, Redhill or Queentown is near central district area. There are direct bus rides that go to town too!


----------



## jam1

My personal preference of area for long term stay in Singapore is either Marine Parade or Bayshore condos. Every morning you wake up to fresh sea breeze! In the middle of the night, open a can of beer, sit by the balcony and enjoy the cool breeze. These are the simple pleasures in life which I treasure.

But public transport into CBD area is a hassle and driving to CBD from those areas in rush hours isn't entirely pleasure.


----------



## auriga

It doesn't really make sense to stay in Chinatown if your office is at Somerset, since you still need to take transport. Plus Chinatown is pretty prime area, so no cheap rents there.

Unfortunately the area around Somerset/Orchard, I am sure you know, is super prime, so unless you are willing to pay the premium, otherwise choose somewhere along the MRT (North-South line).


----------



## Kitara

What is your budget? renting a room or whole unit can be expensive and also depends on location.


----------



## chuagkc

Singapore has great transport system. It doesnt matter where you stay, you can get to another destination fast and easy with many alternatives.

Personally, I prefer Redhill or Paya Lebar. Not much of a town person.


----------



## abhisve

Better would be to have a actual look after you reach singapore. many options are available to stay and get all the facilities you need. I satyed in Ang mo kio very close to MRT station. Its a nice place but to travel to CBD area will be time consuming as MRT's are jam packed during office hours.


----------

